# Other Pets > Birds >  planning

## mommanessy247

anyone have a macaw? im planning to get a blue & gold macaw & wondered if they make good family pets? i had 1 breeder tell me no but then several after that said yes. i am still planning to get it & have everything figured out as to what im gonna get (cage, supplies, etc) while saving up for it. 
also do macaws & cockatiels do well in the same household?

----------


## rabernet

I'm a member on a great bird dedicated forum that you might want to check out and ask the question there - where there are a lot of Macaw owners. 

http://www.avianavenue.com

----------


## GinaTheMachina

LOL thats gonna be one noisy house!

----------


## David802

I've actually heard that you can train a macaw to do things like shake its head when it wants something instead of screeching. 

I'm hoping to purchase an african gray in 6 or 8 months...  :Razz:

----------


## Shadera

> I'm a member on a great bird dedicated forum that you might want to check out and ask the question there - where there are a lot of Macaw owners. 
> 
> http://www.avianavenue.com


Definitely go there and read up.  Ask any questions you have and they'll be happy to help.  I've known a lot of those folks for years, good peeps.

----------


## broadude

My brother has a Military Macaw (Ricky) and an Eclectus (Lucy).  He hasn't mentioned his house being any noiser than normal, but of course the bird lives in the middle of the family and attention (although only my brother can handle him).

If not raised right, you will have a bratty kid with a very dangerous beak.

----------


## brenttos

I have 2 macaws a Blue and Gold and a Greenwing. Im also a member of avian avenue, its a good forum to be on alot of positive information. The macaws have a little scream off for about 15 min in the afternoon. There just contact calling looking for you or other birds to call back. I love my guys and there really addicting. We have our 2 and already plan on adding more.

----------

